# [SOLVED] ethernet driver



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I need to download an ethernet driver to my IBM desktop. How do I know which one I need?


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

I need to download an ethernet driver to my IBM desktop. How do I know which one I need?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

By telling us the model number of the computer.


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Machine type: 8307
Model: GUH


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Here you go:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/license.do?filename=thinkcentre_drivers/q38z01us.exe


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

When I click agree with the terms & conditions it takes me somewhere that doesnt come up. Can you give me the driver description so I can go to a websight to find it? Thanks


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

oh, sorry:

http://download.boulder.ibm.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_drivers/q38z01us.exe


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Thanks. I downloaded & saved it on my desktop. I am getting rid of this desktop & going with this IBM that I have. I couldnt download it to my IBM from the websight because my internet on the IBM wont work without this driver. I dont have enough space on a floppy either. Is there a way I can transfer the driver from my current pc to my new IBM by hooking up a cable or something?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Can you use a USB flashdrive?


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

I dont have one.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Do you have a CD Burner?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Yea, CD's the next option. But it seems like a waste for such a small file.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Do you have a used one that you can add to?


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

I bought a flash drive & downloaded it. I ran it on the computer & I still have no internet. I clicked on control panel, system, hardware, then device manager. Under other devices I clicked on ethernet controller & under status it says "The drivers for this device are not installed. (code 28)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Can you right click on the error in the DEVICE MANAGER>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under DEVICE INSTANCE ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Pci\ven_8086&dev_1039&subsys_02671014&rev_81\4&25296d99&0&40f0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ethernet driver*

Hi,
The numbers indicate you have a Intel 82562ET/EZ PHY.
I was trying to get the driver link from Intel, but the server went down
It just came bck up

Try this driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## mickey72 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ethernet driver*

It worked!!! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ethernet driver*

I am glad you have it up and running!
Thanks,
Bill


----------

